# [gelöst]DSL konfiguration mit Modem

## gentoo_usr

Also zuerst muss ich mal sagen, das ich bereits einige Threads durchgesucht hab, aber irgendwie nicht weiter komme.

ich will über ein dsl Modem ins i -net gehen und hab nach dieser anleitung "http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Ppp" alles konfiguriert (kernel Mode)

hab dann aber erstmal mit den terminal befehlen versucht die verbindung aufzubauen, aber das funzt irgendwie nicht.

kann mir mal jemand bitttttte sagen, was das problem ist ???

ifconfig sagt:

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0A:E4:BB:4C:D1  

          inet addr:192.168.178.24  Bcast:192.168.178.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::20a:e4ff:febb:4cd1/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3480 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3514 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:3600104 (3.4 Mb)  TX bytes:574275 (560.8 Kb)

          Interrupt:17 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

pap-secret

1und1/xxxxxxx@online.de * xxxxxxx

P.S müssen da   ""   hin  ??? 

/etc/ppp/net

config_eth0=("adsl")

config_ppp0=("ppp")

link_ppp0="eth0"

plugins_ppp0=("pppoe")

pppd_ppp0=("defaultroute"

                "usepeerdns"

                "lcp-echo-interval 15"

                "lcp-echo-failure 2"

                )

       username_ppp0="1und1/xxxxxxx@online.de"

       password_ppp0="xxxxxxxx"

wenn ich dann im terminal eingebe:

ifconfig eth0 up mtu 1500

/usr/sbin/pppd plugin rp-pppoe.so persist holdoff 60 defaultroute mru 1492 mtu 1492 user "1und1/xxxxxx@online.de" \

eth0 linkname ppp0 hide-password

kommt nur 

Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.

RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.4

die datei:

/etc/conf.d/net.ppp0

hab ich rauskopiert und nur den  Benutzername und eth0 geändert !!!Last edited by gentoo_usr on Thu Aug 09, 2007 3:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sourcecode

 *gentoo_usr wrote:*   

> 
> 
>        username_ppp0="1und1/xxxxxxx@online.de"
> 
> 

 

Mach das / mal weg und probiers nochmal, ich weiss nicht wie es bei 1und1 aussieht, aber bei normalen Telekomanschlüssen schreibt man die Nummern auch nicht seperat sondern die teilnehmernummer 0001 ohne bindestrich o.ä direkt zusammen mit der Nummer.

Ausserdem -> ist das @online.de wirklich richtig? sicher das es nicht anders lautet?

Ansonsten:

mach mal ein 

```
emerge kdenetwork
```

Das enthält mitunter das Grafische Programm "KPPP" evtl. fällt es dir damit leichter eine DSL Verbindung aufzubauen, n versuch ist es wert.

----------

## Max Steel

Bei uns auch 1und1 heißt es:

usrn: 1und1.de:dsl/hide

pwd:  hide

hide=versteckt

----------

## dertobi123

 *gentoo_usr wrote:*   

> /etc/ppp/net

 

/etc/conf.d/net (und /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0 gibts auch nicht).

----------

## gentoo_usr

also mit dem Username... da hab ich das abgeschrieben was auf dem Zettel stand den ich von 1und1 bekommen hab. Bei der "Internetzugangs Kennung" steht aber genau dieses "1und1/xxxxxxxx@online.de"

 *Quote:*   

> mach mal ein
> 
> Code:
> 
> emerge kdenetwork

 

Macht aber nicbts, das ich gnome verwende ?? gibts ein gnome pendant ??

 *Quote:*   

> Bei uns auch 1und1 heißt es:
> 
> usrn: 1und1.de:dsl/hide
> 
> pwd: hide
> ...

 

versteh das nicht ganz. Du meinst es heisst "1und1.xxxxxxxx.de" oder ??? 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/conf.d/net (und /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0 gibts auch nicht).

 

nach dieser Anleitung schon : ( http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Ppp

bzw. ist doch die /etc/conf.d/net die Config Datei für das gesamte Netzwerk ??!!

vielen dank erst mal für die schnellen Antworten

----------

## Sourcecode

 *gentoo_usr wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   mach mal ein
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Nö macht überhaupt nix, kannst die Programme ja trozdem verwenden dafür brauchst du kein KDe zu starten o.ä das geht auch so.

Obs exakt dafür nen Gnome Pendant gibt ist mir nicht bekannt, und ich verwende KPPP auch nicht (nur bei Knoppix)

Ich komme mit den üblichen Config Files klar  :Wink: 

früher habe ich dafür das Packet 

```
rp-pppoe
```

 verwendet, hatte ich nie Probleme mit.

ja die /etc/conf.d/net hat die Globalen Netzwerkeinstellungen, aber das pppoe Programm hat eigene Config Files in der Regel.

```
link_ppp0="eth0"

plugins_ppp0=("pppoe")

pppd_ppp0=("defaultroute"

"usepeerdns"

"lcp-echo-interval 15"

"lcp-echo-failure 2" 
```

Das Zeug war damals (vor 3-6 monaten hab ich das das leztte mal gemacht) überhaupt nicht nötig.

Und warum machst du das hier:

```
/usr/sbin/pppd plugin rp-pppoe.so persist holdoff 60 defaultroute mru 1492 mtu 1492 user "1und1/xxxxxx@online.de" \

eth0 linkname ppp0 hide-password 
```

?

Du kannst doch ganz bequem mit 

```
pppoe-setup
```

 die ADSL Verbindung einrichten und dann mit 

```
pppoe-start
```

 verbinden.

----------

## Max Steel

 *Gentoo-usr wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Bei uns auch 1und1 heißt es:
> 
> usrn: 1und1.de:dsl/hide
> 
> pwd: hide
> ...

 

Nein es heißt bei uns wirklich:

1und1.de:dsl/xxxxxxxxx

un es funktioniert.

Und von Web.de/1und1.de haben wr keine Post bekommen das das geändert wurde, als Web.de übernommen war, nie, wir habens erst durch nen Freund erfahren der bei Web.de (Sys-Admin) arbeitet.

----------

## gentoo_usr

ok... ich hab es geschafft ...

ich hab ein paar texte durchgelesen und naja.. jetzt funzt es ...

mit "/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start"  und mit der Angabe "1und1.dsl:....."  und dem eintrag in "/etc/conf.d/net"

config_eth0=("adsl")

config_ppp0=("ppp")

link_ppp0="eth0"

plugins_ppp0=("pppoe")

pppd_ppp0=("defaultroute"

               "usepeerdns"

               "lcp-echo-interval 15"

               "lcp-echo-failure 2"

               )

       username_ppp0=""

       password_ppp0="47"

funktioniert es...

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe ...

----------

